# Fishing Rigs, Which ski is best? Pics?



## HobieYaker (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm starting to look at jet skid to go about the bay. Being new to jetskis, is one better than the other? Lighter? Fuel efficient? Easier/harder to maintain?


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Most are using either a custom-rigged Yamaha VX / FXHO (this one is the largest Yamaha), or the factory-rigged Sea-Doo Fish Pro.


----------

